# Galvanized or Bright for Interior Framing



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Gang -

Out here in Gotham City, I've pretty much just used all Steel.
If I'm working with wood, I'm generally using screws.

Picked up a Dewalt Cordless Framer.
For the odds' ends' around the house, I want to give wood more of a whirl...besides, it gave me a excuse to buy a new toy.

If I have to buy 1 box of nails, is it Okay to use Galvanized Ring Shank for Everything. I was leaning on this direction, as one box will serve me plenty for now. Or am I better off with vinyl coated brights for interior use, in which I will need to buy *2* boxes, one bright and one galvy....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You can use the galv for indoors. Just costs more. You just bought a $500 "toy".
I don't think you are really worried about cost. If you think you will use it a lot, just buy both kinds of nails. They wont spoil.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Buying galvanized for everything is an unnecessary expense for sure. Not worth it for interior framing.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

We do all interior framing in bright,outside is galv an structural exposed within 600mm of the ground is stainless


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

We only buy galvies. We use a lot of PT here and I don't want my guys getting off the ladder or where ever they are to go grab different nails when changing from pt to white wood. 

I don't even want to see brights on site because I know someone will grab and use them somewhere where they shouldn't. For the $200 it might save me per job, it's not worth the hassle for us.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Walraven said:


> We do all interior framing in bright,outside is galv an structural exposed within 600mm of the ground is stainless


Wow.... So for example if you were nailing joists to rimboard sitting on a foundation wall 300mm off the ground you would use stainless? 

Just curious about how things are done on an island very far away from me!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Galvanized ring shank sound like 2 3/8" nails to me, or am I missing something?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Galvanized ring shank sound like 2 3/8" nails to me, or am I missing something?


You can get 3" here.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JesseCocozza said:


> You can get 3" here.


Then I'll look around and see who carries them here.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Wow.... So for example if you were nailing joists to rimboard sitting on a foundation wall 300mm off the ground you would use stainless?
> 
> Just curious about how things are done on an island very far away from me!


yup ,doin a deck at the moment 400 from ground to bottom of joists stringer bolted to slab with stainless bolts joists on stainless hangers with stainless bracket nails pile to bearer stainless z nails ...expensive stuff


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

The cordless dewalt framer has it's place on our crew. Putting in truss bracing is it's only job. A joke for a production site.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Galvanized will be fine. Will cost a little more, but I can usually find Grip Rite (generic) for about $5 more per box. 
I also usually only get galvanized. Something we went to a few years ago. Easier than switching nails or somebody getting mixed up. 
I also only get galvanized finish nails and brads.
I don't get the ring shank though. Would require a special order. The galvanized have a coating on them. They are harder to pull than bright finish.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Having not use Ring Shanks....

I was leaning on Ring Shanks for the exterior usage requirements. How much or how little of a bear is it to nail flush. I know this really depends on the nailer as well. Not sure if I buy Ring Shanks, will I have buyers remourse if it doesn't seat flush on every nail I shoot


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mobiledynamics said:


> Having not use Ring Shanks....
> 
> I was leaning on Ring Shanks for the exterior usage requirements. How much or how little of a bear is it to nail flush. I know this really depends on the nailer as well. Not sure if I buy Ring Shanks, will I have buyers remourse if it doesn't seat flush on every nail I shoot


If you were hjand nailing and bought galvi ring shanks and didn't need them, yes, you'd have buyer's remorse and probably a sore arm:whistling

If the question is whether you can hand set them flush if the nailer doesn't get them just right, it takes a pretty good whack - it it's in a knot, it takes a better whack...

I haven't used them in a nail gun, only hand nailed with them for decking boards.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

LOl. I've probably used more epoxy-concrete fasteners than setting a nail by hammer in my lifetime ;-/

Got a couple spring project ahead, and figuered I'd give nails/wood a shot...


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use Galvanized ring shanks for everything, I have the 20v cordless framing nailer and it sets them perfectly. We don't switch out nails other than length either, too easy to mix up.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> I use Galvanized ring shanks for everything, I have the 20v cordless framing nailer and it sets them perfectly. We don't switch out nails other than length either, too easy to mix up.


Don't remember ever seeing 16d full common ring shank.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Galv for inside, won't hurt anything
but your wallet


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Ended up picking up a box of 16 Gal Smooth and 8 Galv Ring.

Interested for my own wikipedia to compare/contrast how the ring shanks grip resistance compares to where I would normally just use a GRK screws. Moreso, I do see the benefits of the speed with nails....

Shear, etc, etc. I don't think I'm nailing anything YET where shear is a issue..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Galvanized. Too easy to mix up.


----------

